# Delonghi prima donna S power issue



## tteknulp (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi all,

I have an issue with power, tried cable and fuse etc..

I have taken machine apart, on mainboard there is a resistor split with white substance leaking from it.

Seems to be a fuse type,

I am looking for help with working out what type it is, I was thinking its a 4k ohms 5% from colours on it.

I will try and post a photo.





































Any help appreciated

Thanks.


----------



## tteknulp (Apr 23, 2019)

tteknulp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an issue with power, tried cable and fuse etc..
> 
> ...


I found the correct part.


----------

